# Saint Judas Tadeo



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh we went to a wonderful celebration yesterday, and they have a lot of them in these little towns. Saint Judas Tadeo was the Saint we were celebrating.

Started at 7:30 am with singing in the church (and yes we had daylight savimgs time), then the women began to prepare food...lots and lots of food. In the early afternoon there was more church, then the food, lots & lots of food.

Then the dancing began and went on for hours; then stopped for this huge cake, and some kind of big monster/animal? that was covered in colored streamers walked thru and had to have several kids under it. Oh- maybe it was a snake!

The women were all supposed to wear green skirts. In fact a few weeks back a plastic bag was delivered to my house with a bunch of green material and a saint's card with his picture and some words on the back. Well I already had a green skirt so I didn't need the material (which I been instructed to either sew or take to the local lady that does that kind of stuff...me sew..ha ha)

The beer flowed and flowed and flowed and flowed. All free and handed out in these cardboard boxes; they were these small bottle Coronas. I don't drink and so had to walk accorss the street from the church to buy water ha ha- I was the only white person and maybe the only adult not drinking ha ha. 

But I danced and danced and danced. And as the afternoon and evening wore on, seemed like everybody wanted to dance with me! I should mention that all the women danced and all the men stood around and talked...

I think I slept 10 hours last nite. I have no idea how all the kids in town, who were all running around and having a ball when we left (the fiesta still going strong), how they got up and went to school today- but maybe there is no school today, they do have alot of days off.

A wonderful day!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> Oh we went to a wonderful celebration yesterday, and they have a lot of them in these little towns. Saint Judas Tadeo was the Saint we were celebrating.
> 
> Started at 7:30 am with singing in the church (and yes we had daylight savimgs time), then the women began to prepare food...lots and lots of food. In the early afternoon there was more church, then the food, lots & lots of food.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the event, Terry.










I'm going to assume St. Jude is the partron saint of Juan Alvarez (Playa Ventura). Or one of the most special Saints. Lost causes. Maybe it's fitting! Though, I wouldn't describe Playa Ventura as "lost."

It's a day celebrated throughout the country. There's a big celebration at St. Hipolito Parish Church on Avenida Paseo de la Reforma in Mexico City, near the Alameda Central (the park which is undergoing extensive rebuilding/renovation).

I'm also going to assume there's a Comisario in PV. I think I have the title correctly. It's a position of authority in a somewhat unstructured governmental unit. There are also positions of authority/honor in towns whose responsibility it is to organize these types of envents, collect money for them, etc. 

Wonderful experiences!

Again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not Catholic so I am a little uninformed regarding the various saints' days but I knew it must have been one of them when the fireworks woke me up at 5:30 am! 

There were no other obvious celebrations here besides the non-stop fireworks all day. Sounds like you were able to have some fun!

Nice story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Great story and very common type celebration. Only difference in our area would be the presence of either mariachis or pre-hispanic music group.

St Jude is the saint that Danny Thomas prayed to when he was really down and out and his vow resulted in St Jude's hospital in Memphis.


----------

